# Hide entire hard drives c: or d: or f: without regedit



## Batistabomb (Aug 16, 2007)

Guys here is a cool technique which hides entire hard disk drives by a simple procedure this is the best security tip from unauthorised users :

1. Go to Start > run > type "diskpart".
A DOS window will appear with following discription.
DISKPART>

2. Then type "list volume"

The result will look like : ------

Volume ### Ltr Label Fs Type Size Status Info
--------------- --- -------- ---- ------ ---- ------ ----
Volume 0 F CD-ROM
Volume 1 C Window_XP NTFS Partition 7000MB Healthy System
Volume 2 D Softwares NTFS Partition 8000MB Healthy
Volume 3 E Songs NTFS Partition 8000MB Healthy

3. Suppose u wanna hide drive E then type "select volume 3"

Then a message will appear in same winwods { Volume 3 is the selected volume}

4. Now type "remove letter E"
Now a message will come { Diskpart Removed the Drive letter }
sometime it requires the reboot the computer .

Diskpart will remove the letter .Windows XP is not having capabilty to identify the unkown volume.

Your Data is safe now from all unauthorised users.   
To access the content of hidden Drive repeat the process mentioned above. But in 4th step replace " remove" to "assign"
i mean type "assign letter E"


----------



## 12vinod (Aug 17, 2007)

Is the entire drive deleted,if so can we see the files by search


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Aug 17, 2007)

i am getting message "Diskpart could not complete the operation" and then it exits


----------



## crystal_pup (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice find...

Cheers,
Kunal


----------



## Batistabomb (Aug 17, 2007)

Is your's windows xp it supports only xp,anyhow try to type with quotes as 
"diskpart"


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 18, 2007)

why not just go to mycomputer>right click>manage>disk manager>right click on disk>select 'change driver letter and path'>remove all driver letters

and then the partition cannot be accessed by anything.
verify this - right-click the drive u removed driver letters from and see if the 'open' or 'explore' option is grayed out.

and no it cannot be found by search..

tip: this way u may assign a folder somewhere else in the hard-disk that will show the contents of the partition(but will be accessible by search)


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 18, 2007)

why not just use "FOLDER LOCK"......... it doesnt hide the drive........ but no can open any folder or even drive...... without knowing its password......


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 18, 2007)

invisibility is the best form of prevention


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 18, 2007)

^^^ yes it is........ but i hav  been using folder lock fr a long time nw...... n its usefel....... no unauthorized users now...


----------



## Pathik (Aug 19, 2007)

but y use 3rd party softs wen diskmgmt.msc does the trick


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 19, 2007)

nice trick ..............wat if i hide my CACHE drive (separate 2 GB partition for pagefile.sys)....can the windows access the page file now ?????


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 19, 2007)

^no.. i dont think so


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 20, 2007)

@ batistabomb....... dude i tried d trick given by u.......it worked..... but at d time of reassigning it didnt work......it showed sm error....i think coz it ws a boot or system drive......
i had to reassign using rollercoasters way...


----------



## kal_21 (Aug 20, 2007)

right click mycomp select manage click on Disk Management
select the drive which you want to hide
right click it and select Change drive letter and path
there remove the drive letter

That's it
have fun


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 20, 2007)

^^ ya kno tat.......
i used batistabombs way but thr ws an error while reassignin........ i wanna kno why???


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Aug 21, 2007)

any alternative with (GUI) computer management

start -> settings -> control panel -> administrative tool -> computer management -> disk management

choose a drive -> change drive letter and path -> remove


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 22, 2007)

raina_rocks said:
			
		

> @ batistabomb....... dude i tried d trick given by u.......it worked..... but at d time of reassigning it didnt work......it showed sm error....i think coz it ws a boot or system drive......
> i had to reassign using rollercoasters way...



there can be many errors.. unless u tell us the error message was how can we help?

anyways, most common errors related to changing driver letters.. 
generally u would not be allowed to delete all the driver letters of a partition (yes there can be more then one drive letter for a partition)if it is used to boot or contains the OS .. simply because in these cases the system would be rendered unusable.


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 22, 2007)

^^ error: cannot assign a letter to boot or system or pagefile drive.....
didnt get it


----------



## Pathik (Aug 22, 2007)

did u try to remove the drive letter of the drive where the os is installed.. Or the pagefile is located?


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 22, 2007)

^^^ no i didnt..... ma os is in d drive n i removed c drive...... all ma sftwares r in tht drive.....i dont think tht can affect d removal...


----------



## Batistabomb (Aug 22, 2007)

Google bot it wont works for the os drive,also raina rocks iam not getting your problem can u mention here in detail


----------



## king khan (Sep 6, 2007)

can we find hidden files with this technique in the hide drive


----------



## Batistabomb (Sep 6, 2007)

hello sharukh ,mycomputer has no drives to search so from where it will searches,remember this technique wont works for c: drive that is the os drive


----------



## raina_rocks (Sep 13, 2007)

^^^ already told u wat d error was.......... n nw i got it.......... ma c: drive had sm pagefiles or system files..........(rem i hav os in d: drive)


----------



## nirjhar (Oct 14, 2007)

Guys here is a cool technique which hides entire hard disk drives by a simple procedure this is the best security tip from unauthorised users :

1. Go to Start > run > type "diskpart".
A DOS window will appear with following discription.
DISKPART>

2. Then type "list volume"

The result will look like : ------

Volume ### Ltr Label Fs Type Size Status Info
--------------- --- -------- ---- ------ ---- ------ ----
Volume 0 F CD-ROM
Volume 1 C Window_XP NTFS Partition 7000MB Healthy System
Volume 2 D Softwares NTFS Partition 8000MB Healthy
Volume 3 E Songs NTFS Partition 8000MB Healthy

3. Suppose u wanna hide drive E then type "select volume 3"

Then a message will appear in same winwods { Volume 3 is the selected volume}

4. Now type "remove letter E"
Now a message will come { Diskpart Removed the Drive letter }
sometime it requires the reboot the computer .

Diskpart will remove the letter .Windows XP is not having capabilty to identify the unkown volume.

Your Data is safe now from all unauthorised users. 
To access the content of hidden Drive repeat the process mentioned above. But in 4th step replace " remove" to "assign"
i mean type "assign letter E"[/quote]

try it for ur own risk


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 14, 2007)

nihar ji reply with quote but not copying entire msg


----------

